# New BACKSTABBER



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been working on our new Flounder boat for about a year now. It is within two weeks of completion and launch. i can't wait until then. 
I have been wanting to share pictures with the forum but decided to wait until the product is 100% complete. 8 metal-halied lights, built in generator, custom fish box, 8 beer holders, and a 40 hp evinrude. Named BACKSTABBER


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

You got me curious now. I will be impatiently awaiting the photos, and/or a trip on the BACKSTABBER. O*D*W


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Can't stand the suspense! Post now!*

Holly cow, 8 lights. 3KW or what to run it. The imagination runs wild! Bring it on. I have more fun tinkering and fabricating. I just lost two batteries for the umpteenth time and am over the DC use. Time to go AC.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

$50.00 pawn shop generator and an $15.00 Goodwill 4500 watt inverter.


----------

